# Hi all!



## AJ Tudor (Jan 23, 2011)

Hi everyone, my name's AJ! Possibly the lamest introduction ever but who cares! I work in animal husbandry but I've never kept any insects before and I'm looking to set up my 12 gal glass aquarium (18 inch tall) for keeping a mantid, however I have no idea where to start! Hence the reason I'm here I guess, shamelessly looking for direction and advice about every aspect of mantid keeping I can possibly think of! So hi again and I look forward to poaching as much info as possible from this forum  

AJ


----------



## warpdrive (Jan 23, 2011)

welcome to the forums.

maybe tell use what types of mantids that you like and we can then guid to the easy ones.

Harry


----------



## lancaster1313 (Jan 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.  Depending on what you like, you could have a semi communal setup. Or a couple of large mantids, divided of course.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jan 23, 2011)

Welcome, maybe a few Violins or some Ghosts would be a good start? as they and many other species can live together.

5-6 or more will easily live together in your 12 gallon tank.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 23, 2011)

Hello and welcome to the bug place! :lol:


----------



## Rick (Jan 24, 2011)

Welcome. Browse the site and use the search feature and you will find tons of good info.


----------



## ismart (Jan 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## geckoboy3 (Jan 24, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## AJ Tudor (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for the welcomes everyone! I'm shying towards violin mantids to start with but still need to do a heck of a lot of research before I commit. I have also thought about dividing my tank but haven't had the time to DIY yet. What would be a good mantis for a beginner? Would Gongyloides be a good start?


----------

